# wo liegt der fehler?



## Touya (28. September 2003)

Ich bin am verzweifeln  
Bei den Links auf der rechten seite 


```
<div id="leiste" style="position:absolute; width:152px; height:400px; z-index:3; left: 749px; top: 0px;">


<TABLE style="width: 152px; background-image: url(img/bg.jpg);" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">

<TABLE style="width: 100%;" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">
<P style="margin: 0px; margin-top: -5px;">
<img src="img/punkte.gif" borader="0"></p>

<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 0px;">
<img src="img/k1.gif" borader="0"></p>

<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: 2px;">
<a href="index2.php?site=main">- Main </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=formular">- Kontaktformular </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=news">- News </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
</p>
</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
<P style="margin: 0px;"><IMG src="img/end.gif"></P>

</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

</div>
```

wird immer der letzte Buchstabe verschlungen und ein ">" dahintergesetzt.

Falls der Quellcode oben nicht weiterhilft poste ich mal den ganzen für die Seite


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>

<TITLE>Anime-Eternal.de</TITLE>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<link href="css/css.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet"/>

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);
//-->
</script>

</head>

<body style="background-image:url('img/bg_seite.gif');" onload="newsticker()";>

<div id="header" style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:134px; z-index:2; left: 0px; top: 0px;">
<img src="img/header.gif">
</div>

<div style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:588px; z-index:2; left: 0px; top: 0px;">
<img src="img/seitel.gif">
</div>

<div id="uheader" style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:134px; z-index:2; left: 55px; top: 122px;">
<img src="img/u_header.gif">
</div>

<div id="werbung" style="position:absolute; width:548px; height:10px; z-index:3; left: 240px; top: 145px;">
<img src="img/werbung.gif">
</div>

<div id="Content" style="position:absolute; width:364px; height:147px; z-index:2; left: 125px; top: 225px;">

<TABLE style="width: 600px; background-image: url(img/bg1.jpg);" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">

<P style="margin: 0px;">
<IMG src="img/oben.gif"></P>

<TABLE style="width: 100%;" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="6">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">

<DIV align="justify">

<?php

switch ($_GET['site']) 
{
case "formular":
include ("formular.php");
break;

case "news":
include ("index.php");
break;

case "main":
include ("main.php");
break;

case "link":
include ("link.php");
break;

default:
include ("formular.php");
}

?>
</div>

</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

<P style="margin: 0px;"><IMG src="img/unten.gif"></P>
</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
</div>

<div id="leiste" style="position:absolute; width:152px; height:400px; z-index:3; left: 749px; top: 0px;">


<TABLE style="width: 152px; background-image: url(img/bg.jpg);" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">

<TABLE style="width: 100%;" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4">
<TR>
<TD valign="top">
<P style="margin: 0px; margin-top: -5px;">
<img src="img/punkte.gif" borader="0"></p>

<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 0px;">
<img src="img/k1.gif" borader="0"></p>

<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: 2px;">
<a href="index2.php?site=main">- Main </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=formular">- Kontaktformular </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=news">- News </a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
</p>
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;">
<img src="img/k2.gif" borader="0">
</p>
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;">
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
</p>
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;">
<img src="img/k3.gif" borader="0">
</p>
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;">
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
</p>
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;">
<img src="img/k4.gif" borader="0">
</p>
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;">
<a href="" target="_blank">- Adminbereich</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br>
</p>
</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
<P style="margin: 0px;"><IMG src="img/end.gif"></P>

</TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

</div>

</body>
</html>
```

wäre sehr nett wenn mir da jemand aushelfen könnte.


----------



## rootssw (28. September 2003)

Was meinst du?
Das wird doch so angezeigt, wie es soll:



> - Main
> - Kontaktformular
> - News
> - Link
> ...



schau mal hier !
Da ist das Script mal online! (den php-teil hab' ich mal raus genommen).


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

Danke für die Antwort 
bei mir ist immernoch das gleiche problem.
Ich poste mal den screenshot:
hier


----------



## rootssw (28. September 2003)

schau nochmal die seite an!
Ist das noch so?
Denn bei mir ist es von anfang an nicht gewesen (auch mit keinem Browser (IE, Netscape, Opera und Mozilla)


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

jetzt funktioniert es so wie es soll ^^
ich denke das der fehler in dem code über den links liegt, aber ich finde den fehler einfach nicht


----------



## rootssw (28. September 2003)

Ich hab' das grad mal auf die Schnelle durch geschaut.
Dabei ist mir folgendes augefallen:

<body style="background-image:url('img/bg_seite.gif');" onload="newsticker()";>

insbesondere:

onload="newsticker()";>

wie wäre es mit 

onload="newsticker()">

ob's hilft, kann ich nicht testen!
Bei mir zeigt der das ja dennoch richtig an.


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

ne daran liegt es auch nicht...
Der fehler tritt bei mir immer auf, wenn ich die datei über den apache server laufen lasse, oder im I-Net aufrufe.
Wenn ich die datei normal mit dem IE auf meiner festplatte öffne tritt der fehler nicht auf


----------



## rootssw (28. September 2003)

blöde frage, aber was soll das denn eigentlich

<link href="css/css.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet"/>


stylesheet"/>

"/>

?


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

da ist wohl ein bisschen xml mit reingerutscht ^^°
Achja ich hab die Datei einem Freund geschickt und er meinte es wäre genau das gleiche bei ihm.

hast du vielleicht noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## rootssw (28. September 2003)

etwas, das weiter helfen könnte fällt mir jetzt nicht auf, aber:

borader != boarder

mal rechtschreibung bei <IMG Borader="0"> überprüfen!   

Funktioniert denn das allererste script, dass du gepostet hast ALLEINE?


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

ups XD

ehm... ja das funktioniert!


----------



## Touya (28. September 2003)

es liegt an dem php befehl - aber wo?


----------



## rootssw (29. September 2003)

Am PHP-Bereich kann es ja nicht liegen!
Diesen hab' ich doch bei meinem Link entfernt! Und es hat dennoch nicht geklappt!
Also müsste doch irgend etwas darüber schuld sein?!


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (1. April 2005)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"> 
<html> 
<head> 
 
<TITLE>Anime-Eternal.de</TITLE> 
 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
/* Probier dies ein einmal es ist besser wenn man die body sachen oder sonst welche Design in einem Style macht */ /*<-- Lösche diese Zeile zuerst*/
<style type="text/css"> 
<!--
body {
background-image: url('img/bg_seite.gif');
background-repeat: repeat-x
}
-->
/* Oder probier es einfach so */ /*<--Lösche diese Zeile zuerst*/
 
<?php include(css/css.css); ?>
/* Du kannst aber nur eins von beiden nutzen, füge einfach die body Zeilen zu deiner css.css dazu und include sie nachher, der include befehl muss aber zwischen '<style></style>' stehen */
</style> 
 
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
function MM_reloadPage(init) { //reloads the window if Nav4 resized 
if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) { 
	document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }} 
else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload(); 
} 
MM_reloadPage(true); 
//--> 
</script> 
 
</head> 
 
<body onload="newsticker()">
 
<div id="header" style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:134px; z-index:2; left: 0px; top: 0px;"> 
<img src="img/header.gif"> 
</div> 
 
<div style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:588px; z-index:2; left: 0px; top: 0px;"> 
<img src="img/seitel.gif"> 
</div> 
 
<div id="uheader" style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:134px; z-index:2; left: 55px; top: 122px;"> 
<img src="img/u_header.gif"> 
</div> 
 
<div id="werbung" style="position:absolute; width:548px; height:10px; z-index:3; left: 240px; top: 145px;"> 
<img src="img/werbung.gif"> 
</div> 
 
<div id="Content" style="position:absolute; width:364px; height:147px; z-index:2; left: 125px; top: 225px;"> 
 
<TABLE style="width: 600px; background-image: url('img/bg1.jpg');" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
<TR> 
<TD valign="top"> 
 
<P style="margin: 0px;"> 
<IMG src="img/oben.gif"></P> 
 
<TABLE style="width: 100%;" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="6"> 
<TR> 
<TD valign="top"> 
 
<DIV align="justify"> 
 
<?php 
 
switch($_REQUEST['site']) 
{ 
case "formular": 
include ("formular.php"); 
break; 
 
case "news": 
include ("index.php"); 
break; 
 
case "main": 
include ("main.php"); 
break; 
 
case "link": 
include ("link.php"); 
break; 
 
default: 
include ("formular.php"); 
} 
 
?> 
</div> 
 
</TD> 
</TR> 
</TABLE> 
 
<P style="margin: 0px;"><IMG src="img/unten.gif"></P> 
</TD> 
</TR> 
</TABLE> 
</div> 
 
<div id="leiste" style="position:absolute; width:152px; height:400px; z-index:3; left: 749px; top: 0px;"> 
 
 
<TABLE style="width: 152px; background-image: url('img/bg.jpg');" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"> 
<TR> 
<TD valign="top"> 
 
<TABLE style="width: 100%;" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4"> 
<TR> 
<TD valign="top"> 
<P style="margin: 0px; margin-top: -5px;"> 
<img src="img/punkte.gif" borader="0"></p> 
 
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 0px;"> 
<img src="img/k1.gif" borader="0"></p> 
 
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: 2px;"> 
<a href="index2.php?site=main">- Main </a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=formular">- Kontaktformular </a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=news">- News </a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;"> 
<img src="img/k2.gif" borader="0"> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;"> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;"> 
<img src="img/k3.gif" borader="0"> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;"> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: -1px; margin-top: 20px;"> 
<img src="img/k4.gif" borader="0"> 
</p> 
<P style="margin: 2px; margin-top: -1px;"> 
<a href="" target="_blank">- Adminbereich</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
<a href="index2.php?site=link">- Link</a><br> 
</p> 
</TD> 
</TR> 
</TABLE> 
<P style="margin: 0px;"><IMG src="img/end.gif"></P> 
 
</TD> 
</TR> 
</TABLE> 
 
</div> 
 
</body> 
</html>
```
 
Probier dies einmal, vielleicht hillft es weiter.

Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------

